# Concrete Cut Off Saw - Hilti or Stihl



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Need to purchase a 14" Concrete Cut off saw . Not for daily use. DIY home use. Should I go with Stihl or Hilti.


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

Between the two, Hilti is my pick. Have you considered price against renting when you need it?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah.....to me, a tool after the 3 day rental I will need to use it, I might as well buy one and have it in my stash...


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

You can probably get the Stihl for around $1k.

The Hilti is probably closer to $2K.

Rental here is only about $50 a day, maybe $200 for a week.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Craigslist hilti BNIB - 850

Rental was $130 a day


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck with a used concrete saw on craigslist. They operate in the worst environments. Could last you years, or the rings could go out within the first hour, leaving you with a saw that costs more to fix than it's worth.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

BNIB - Brand New in Box.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Who's going to warranty it if/when it goes down in the first year? Or is it an actual supply house fire-saling them?


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 7, 2011)

if it is on creiglist it could be HOT!, if you ever get it serviced they keep records of the serial numbers. I have had epuipment serviced a few times and theyd did. I only buy from reputable places.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

It could also be flood merchandise. Avoid dropping money on it if the box shows any signs of having been under water.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

JOMAMA45 -

Any advice.

I plan to score and BFH (big fuggin hammer) and CHIP with a TEC60 2 holes for access for a checkvalve - access to drain pipe in my concrete basement. They're around 8" by 3' access holes I plan to make

Any tips on keeping dust to a minimal ?.....
The dust from notching out the hole from the saw is inevitable...
Everything else is just brute force I suppose.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

rent a saw w/wtr hookup,,, if you really want to buy a demo saw, stihl would be my choice,,, hilti's advantage is delivery trucks, tool guys, & financing,,, last i knew, hilti never made anything

ps - IF you can't find a demo saw w/wtr, have someone spray the blade while you're cutting


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

The only water hookup saws I saw were 4" circular saws or big walk behind machines.

i would probably opt for the cutoff with a water fed if that existed.....


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

they do exist for 12" & 14" guards,,, we've got 4 special stihls swinging 20" blades ( special bladeguards ),,, talk to a stihl dealer


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i would avoid buying it off craigslist, as many others have mentioned its probably hot. the only way i would go for it is if it was owned by a actual company that is downsizing and getting rid of some equipment. locally everyone uses kijiji, only about 25% of the higher end tools are truly for sale the rest are stolen items


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

mobiledynamics said:


> JOMAMA45 -
> 
> Any advice.
> 
> ...


I do this on a fairly regular basis, and I can only recommend using an electric saw in side with either a water hook-up direct or someone spraying water directly on the front of the blade. If you saw 4 clean lines, and over-cut them to full depth (it doesn't hurt to cut them on a slight angle either, so they're somewhat tapered, and they get smaller as you pull them out), you should be able to install a long anchor or two into them & pull them out by hand (might need a second person) w/o the need for any hammering or pounding. This approach makes it far cleaner & easier to patch as well. Just make sure to set-up some plastic, cardboard, etc... behind where you're sawing to catch the inevitable "rooster-tail" of slurry from the sawing process.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

thought about the elec, too, as we also have a 14" bosch w/wtr feed,,, need to also use the gfi protector & i don't recommend that method to diy'ers who don't have experience.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

itsreallyconc said:


> thought about the elec, too, as we also have a 14" bosch w/wtr feed,,, need to also use the gfi protector & i don't recommend that method to diy'ers who don't have experience.


I guess it's the lesser of two evils in my mind. I may have said it here before, but years ago I thought I killed an elderly HO with CO2 poisoning from sawing. I refuse to use a gas-powered saw inside a house since then.


----------



## romierome44 (May 3, 2013)

Where can I get a concrete saw fixed in Baltimore city


----------

